# Classical Chinese language writing vs new style?



## TSDTexan (Nov 13, 2015)

What is the writing style called when the brush stroke is changed so that it no longer looks like brush strokes?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2015)

That's Advertising

Are you asking about Traditional Chinese vs Simplified?

Mandarin
普通话 (simplified) 
普通話(Traditional)


----------



## TSDTexan (Nov 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's Advertising
> 
> Are you asking about Classical Chinese vs Simplified?


----------



## TSDTexan (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## TSDTexan (Nov 13, 2015)

In this example strokes show brush
The first example shows very sharp corners and an almost brushless font


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2015)

I have only heard it referred to as calligraphy, may be other words, but it is just the difference between handwritten and typed or printed


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 16, 2015)

*Admin's note:*

Folks, since this is a firearms-related subforum, I'm going to close this thread out, since it's certainly off-topic.


----------

